# Beginner



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I will be heading back to the bay area in April. Any suggestions for this beginner not very good at climbing, to ride especially in San Mateo/Hillsborough area (further away is fine too)

Thanks
Jim :blush2:


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Canada Road between 92 and Edgewood sounds like it would fit your needs. And closed to motor vehicle traffic on Sundays, for an added bonus. If you want longer, you can stretch this and ride all the way to Highway 84.

Bay Trail would also work. No climbing at all, but you may get headwinds. There are various access points in San Mateo and other locations along the bay. http://baytrail.abag.ca.gov/map.html


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

singlespeed.org said:


> Canada Road between 92 and Edgewood sounds like it would fit your needs. And closed to motor vehicle traffic on Sundays, for an added bonus. If you want longer, you can stretch this and ride all the way to Highway 84.


You could stretch the ride in the other direction, too. Take Canada north, turn right on Skyline Road, turn right again on Crystal Springs, and finally, right on Polhemus Road. Cross over 92 and take the bike trail on the other side back down to Canada Road. It adds a few miles and throws in a minor climb that is no bigger than the "climbs" on Canada.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice suggestions!!!

I will be bringing my road bike to the Bay Area, any recommendations on a good shop I can do the reassembly of my bike.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

JimmyORCA said:


> Nice suggestions!!!
> 
> I will be bringing my road bike to the Bay Area, any recommendations on a good shop I can do the reassembly of my bike.


CyclePath
1212 So El Camino Real
San Mateo, CA 94402
650.341.0922 

:thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

thien said:


> CyclePath
> 1212 So El Camino Real
> San Mateo, CA 94402
> 650.341.0922
> ...


Thanks, are they expensive for labor?

Jim


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't think so. Dmitriy and Gebhard will have you up and rolling in no time...


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

singlespeed.org said:


> Canada Road between 92 and Edgewood sounds like it would fit your needs. And closed to motor vehicle traffic on Sundays, for an added bonus. If you want longer, you can stretch this and ride all the way to Highway 84.
> 
> Bay Trail would also work. No climbing at all, but you may get headwinds. There are various access points in San Mateo and other locations along the bay. http://baytrail.abag.ca.gov/map.html


Canada Road is an ideal beginner road but it's the hills that the fun (and pain) is. As it is, Canada Road has mildly rolling hills so don't expect it to be flat.

The only thing I can say about The Bay Trail is that every time I have ridden on it there has been a strong prevailing southerly wind. You may want to start near the Oracle building in Belmont/Redwood Shores and ride north into the wind until you reach Burlingame then turn around and ride with a tail wind back to the start. This road is very flat with an elevation gain of less than 15 feet, probably more like 10 feet. It's actually pretty boring to ride this trail for miles and miles on end.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> It's actually pretty boring to ride this trail for miles and miles on end.


I'll disagree with that. I've done over 10,000 miles on that exact path (I usually loop through Redwood Shores, then up around Genentech on weekends if I'm not heading over to Portola Valley). It's no 17-Mile Drive, but I love it. Some of the views are still stunning to me. Plus I have the added advantage of having the Bay Trail go right by my driveway. I highly recommend it for a beginner. Safe, the great majority of people on it are 'cyclist aware' (usually a "on your left" from you will get a "thanks" from the person you're passing), reasonably well maintained, etc.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Squidward said:


> Canada Road is an ideal beginner road but it's the hills that the fun (and pain) is. As it is, Canada Road has mildly rolling hills so don't expect it to be flat.
> 
> The only thing I can say about The Bay Trail is that every time I have ridden on it there has been a strong prevailing southerly wind. You may want to start near the Oracle building in Belmont/Redwood Shores and ride north into the wind until you reach Burlingame then turn around and ride with a tail wind back to the start. This road is very flat with an elevation gain of less than 15 feet, probably more like 10 feet. It's actually pretty boring to ride this trail for miles and miles on end.


Thanks for this trail suggestion I think the day after I arrive and get my bike put back together I will go for this trail. I only started really getting back into biking in the last 6 month and road biking just after Christmas of 07.

Jim


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Dr_John said:


> I'll disagree with that. I've done over 10,000 miles on that exact path (I usually loop through Redwood Shores, then up around Genentech on weekends if I'm not heading over to Portola Valley). It's no 17-Mile Drive, but I love it. Some of the views are still stunning to me. Plus I have the added advantage of having the Bay Trail go right by my driveway. I highly recommend it for a beginner. Safe, the great majority of people on it are 'cyclist aware' (usually a "on your left" from you will get a "thanks" from the person you're passing), reasonably well maintained, etc.


To me, flat equals boring. It's the hills that are interesting as you get dropped or you drop others. Anyone can ride on the flat roads, not everyone wants to ride the hills.

Jimmy, the Bay Trail or Canada Road? Post on here when you're ready for a ride. We'll go easy on you


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

> ... Safe, the great majority of people on it are 'cyclist aware' (usually a "on your left" from you will get a "thanks" from the person you're passing), reasonably well maintained, etc.


Yeah, about that safe part...the caveat to that is if you're riding around Foster City and you see a pack of pin-headed kids lollygagging along and not paying attention to where they're going, coming straight at you... Be very prepared at that moment to scream at the top of your lungs "HTFU!!!" or some appropriate comment to get them back where they belong. Yeah, you can tell I like MUPs, a LOT...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> To me, flat equals boring. It's the hills that are interesting as you get dropped or you drop others. Anyone can ride on the flat roads, not everyone wants to ride the hills.


Did I miss something? I'm sure you're an uber-cyclist, but the title of the thread is "beginner," so I'm not quite sure where you're coming from with the crap about drop/getting drop. If you find pleasure in "dropping" beginners, have at it.

He can pick up his bike at Cyclepath, head down 4th and be on the Bay Trail in about 5 minutes. As singlespeed points out, just be aware that 'tis the season for 15-20 mph headwinds from the North/West in the afternoon.

The loop mohair_chair recommends is fun, and I usually work that in to at least part of my weekend rides. Just be careful on the brief part on Skyline. It's a bit narrow car-wise. But once you're past Bunker Hill, it's clear sailing and you'll be keeping up with traffic anyways, all the way to Polhemus. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the great suggestions can't wait to come back to ride. Will drop my bike of at Cyclepath the day after I arrive!!!
Jim


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I was also wondering for these great routes you have all recommend, do I need to wear a helmet? I am thinking should I bring along my helmet since its a preety bulky item or should I buy a cheapy helmet?
Jim


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

JimmyORCA said:


> I was also wondering for these great routes you have all recommend, do I need to wear a helmet? I am thinking should I bring along my helmet since its a preety bulky item or should I buy a cheapy helmet?
> Jim


It is a personal choice. There aren't any laws saying that an adult has to wear a helmet (though there is a law for minors). 

But, I never get on my bike without a helmet.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

JimmyORCA said:


> I was also wondering for these great routes you have all recommend, do I need to wear a helmet? I am thinking should I bring along my helmet since its a preety bulky item or should I buy a cheapy helmet?
> Jim


On these routes, there is little danger of someone swinging a bat at your head, or rocks or stalactites or icicles falling on it, so no helmet is required. However, you might crash and hit your head, and you'll probably want one.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok, I guess I should prepare a helmet. Currently I am using Giro Ionos helmet any sales going on in the Bay Area I can get a decent helmet.

Jim


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I live in Redwood Shores and ride the Bay Trail occassionally for some flat land work. It does get crowded at times and there are a lot of kids and dogs along the way. Be prepared to call out or stop completely. I try to ride on the road next to the trail when I can.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm a beginner as well and I'll second the Canada Rd. You can start at 92 and go to Woodside and back - 15 mile round trip with rolling hills (of course you can turn around at any time). It's a great beginner ride and, as mentioned, the first 2.5 miles are closed to traffic on Sundays (until 3pm). There isn't a lot of traffic even on the open section. This was my first non-flat ride and I had a great time! Hope you enjoy your ride whatever you choose. 

Aeryn


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

JimmyORCA said:


> Ok, I guess I should prepare a helmet. *Currently I am using Giro Ionos helmet* any sales going on in the Bay Area I can get a decent helmet.


Is this a trick question?.....


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> On these routes, there is little danger of someone swinging a bat at your head, or rocks or stalactites or icicles falling on it, so no helmet is required. However, you might crash and hit your head, and you'll probably want one.


One time I was riding The Bay Trail I had someone step right in front of me in one of those sections where they tried to make it nice and pretty with benches and fancified concrete and I got my rear tire stuck in a groove and I started to go sideways, basically cussing at the stupid person. I managed to not crash nor fall but I could have easily have crashed in that one moment of instant reaction. No, I was not going too fast, it was just one of those things that happened so fast that the only thing I could do was to react. The point is that, despite The Bay Trail being a relatively low traffic area and it's usually bike friendly, things can and do happen and they happen quickly so a helmet is highly recommended.

As for pedestrians being nice to cyclists on The Bay Trail, one of my former co-workers told me that when she would wear running clothing while riding her mountain bike that no one ever gave her any crap for calling out "on your left" as she buzzed by them but when she wore cycling clothing they would yell at her! I never experienced this even when I was passing people at 25 MPH (posted limit is 15, BTW) but YMMV.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Crampandgoslow said:


> Is this a trick question?.....


No, I just dont think I have enough room in my luggage to carry my helmet and I dont really want to spend too much money on another helmet and leave it at home in bay area.

Jim


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I get scared to ride on the streets of Taipei, so I usually drive to a very long path next to a river bank. On weekdays when I can get off work early I sometimes try to go for a ride but on weekends, all I do is brake and call out, for pedestrians and their kids or unleashed dogs. Bike Trail sounds similar so hopefull I will be ok.

Jim


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah!!!

Getting closer to my trip, my bike shop called me today and said my SCICON AERO bike carrier just arrived today.
Jim


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Weather has been great in the bay area other than the wind, yesterday went on a 20+ miles on the bay trail but heading back to Coyote Point the head winds made it really difficult to ride. But at least the good thing about the ride is you can always stop and take a look at the view.
Thanks again for recommending this trail!!!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> yesterday went on a 20+ miles on the bay trail but heading back to Coyote Point the head winds made it really difficult to ride.


Yes, it's been especially bad. Usually if you start early enough in the morning you can avoid the 15-20 mph gusts, but not recently. The trick? Start further south so you've got the winds at your back for your return route. 

I was out there too yesterday. What type of bike are you riding, and I'll keep an eye out for you. I'm either on a Blue Specialized Tarmac or a Silver Specialized Roubaix. White helmet, (mostly) black Assos clothing.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I am in a white Orbea Orca black and white clothing with a black and blue Giro Ionos helmet.
Jim


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Jimmy, sent you a PM.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Squidward for going on the ride with me today!!
Jim


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Good to finally meet you, Jim. Now looking forward to seeing you at the next RBR monthly ride that's coming up on May 4.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=127273


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the great suggestions!!! Had a great time riding in the bay area and now back at work being called back early on my vacation sucks!!!! Hope to be back soon to ride again.

Jim


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, Jim. Let us know when you return and we can do another ride.


----------

